# St Mary's Westbrook School Folkestone, Kent



## mummyshambles (Aug 24, 2011)

http://oldwestbrookians.tripod.com/id5.html

On our family holiday this year to Folkestone, I was desperate to sneak off and do some exploring of this glorious town. With the challenges of the Royal Victoria Hospital (inspired by amazing photos seen on here) more than i could manage, and the buildings around the harbour station also securely out of bounds, I was absolutely delighted to find this piece of urbex gold. A lovely old Victorian building, barely touched by chavs or thieves, with hundreds of rooms to explore, many still containing clues to their previous use.
From what I can gather, this was an independent school, part of a group of schools which worked in co operation with each other including the Westbrook House school site 2 mins down the road, and Dover |College Junior School (we found paperwork and textbooks relating to this school).
I believe this school closed between 2006 -2008 due to the economic climate causing several fee paying schools to close. I believe it was later used by Lympne Church of Engalnd Primary School temporarily, who are based in Hythe but in 2006 had their buildings destroyed by fire and so had to relocate for a while. The buildings were also used by the Warm Stone project - who are I think an educational support service.
I think I probably only explored a quarter of this vast site...



131 by catatonia1, on Flickr


----------



## mummyshambles (Aug 24, 2011)

129 by catatonia1, on Flickr




127 by catatonia1, on Flickr




126 by catatonia1, on Flickr




124 by catatonia1, on Flickr


----------



## mummyshambles (Aug 24, 2011)

123 by catatonia1, on Flickr




114 by catatonia1, on Flickr




109 by catatonia1, on Flickr




102 by catatonia1, on Flickr


----------



## mummyshambles (Aug 24, 2011)

101 by catatonia1, on Flickr




099 by catatonia1, on Flickr




092 by catatonia1, on Flickr




088 by catatonia1, on Flickr


----------



## mummyshambles (Aug 24, 2011)

081 by catatonia1, on Flickr




078 by catatonia1, on Flickr




076 by catatonia1, on Flickr




068 by catatonia1, on Flickr


----------



## mummyshambles (Aug 24, 2011)

I have many more on flickr.xxx


----------



## nelly (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice stuff, love the sewing machine


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 25, 2011)

Now that takes me back - I use to go to meetings here (for reasons too tedious to go into) and knew a former headteacher here personally. Was quite a wealthy school back in the 1980's, and this site housed both a junior and a senior catholic girls school I believe, before it was bought up by Westbrook and subsequently Dover College. I'm surprised the site hasn't been sold, because its a prime piece of real estate in one of the nicer bits of Folkestone .
Thanks
Godzy


----------

